# Council Road RV Park - Oklahoma City



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

A nice and very clean RV park right off the highway, with quick access downtown. Sites are long and level. Wi-Fi at the campground works great! 

Also there is a Camping World not far away. All of the people at the campground were friendly and helpful.

We would definitely stay here again.

8 of 10 rating from me.








From their website as some info for you

*PARK FACILITIES:*

*We Look Forward to Meeting You!*

*Quiet Hours: 10 pm to 8 am*
Loud or offensive noise
will not be tolerated at any time.

*Trash:*
Please bag all trash and place in the Dumpsters
provided. Do not leave trash at your site.

*Propane:*
Check with the office for refill times.

*Children:*
Parents are responsible
for their children at all times.

*Pets:*
Must be kept on a leash and cleaned up
according to "City Law." NO animals in any
buildings, please. Large animals not permitted
on a long-time basis.

*Clotheslines:*
Not allowed in the park.

*Washing Vehicles:*
Please check with the park office for designated
wash days and vehicle repair locations. Please, no
major repairs, oil or radiator draining.

*Extra Vehicles:*
Park at your site or in the designated
parking areas.
*Do not park in empty sites.*

*Rental Rates:*
Weekly and monthly rates are seasonal.

*Emergency Messages:*
*You will be contacted in case*
*of an emergency*
*(serious illness, accident or death).*
*All other telephone messages*
*will be at office.*

*Rights Reserved:*
Council Road RV Park
reserves the right to refuse park entry
and to evict any park resident at any time.

*Checkout Time: 2 pm*
Please advise the park office before 12 pm if
you wish to stay over another night.

*Speed Limit: 10 mph*
throughout the park.
*Please do not drive through or*
*park in empty sites.*


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Would you say this is the kind of place to park at while passing through, or to make it your whole weeklong stay?

My uncle lives in Oklahoma City, and it would be nice to visit with him (if/when we get a trailer).


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Its a good place to stay for a night or 2, but I wouldnt prefer this park for a week long stay.


----------

